# RE Still here!



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

This seems the best place to let you all know I'm still on the site. Just been busy

Fair winds!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

:devil but but but a while back you ranted you were selling your boat and leaving us lol :devillaugh:devil


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I sold my boat.. NEVER said I was leaving SN! I'm not that shallow!


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

So, what kind of project(s) are you working on now that the boat is sold?


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

So, does that mean you are now looking for recommendations on a good blue water boat 

Welcome back!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey, I got a lead on something that might bring you back. You said you wanted a wood boat, this looks to be a steal, and I bet he would take any offer. I would go up with you to look at it, and even help deliver it!

1947 Hinckley South Wester Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Come on, you know you want it!

Glad to see you posting, miss your posts.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Busy? What, you have a life?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, Actually I'm still downsizing. Was going to do some canoe tripping when the weather cools a bit. 
But I'm not going to go back to owning a larger boat. don't need to I have access to friends that have boats.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, as of the last discussion, My friend Hank wants to take his boat down to Sparrow's Point. As I have done the Delaware River down to the C&D guess who gets to be 1st mate? NOT Hank! lol 

His boat has a Ferryman A30 it actually looks like a V2 from a motorcycle. I hope it makes the 15hr motoring run from here to there! (he be bringing a small outboard "in case" )


----------

